# How Rude!



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I have this picture of Chloe on my screen saver here at work:








And a co-worker just walked past my desk and said "OMG, that is one UGLY dog!" I swear I just wanted to slug her. :foxes15::nmad2:ain10:

She then said "She doesn't even look like a long hair Chihuahua!!!!" I told her she is loosing her puppy coat and her adult coat is still growing in. Then she said "I have NEVER liked Chihuahuas and I never will - they are the ugliest dogs!!!!" I felt like saying: Well thank you for your opinion now go back and sit down at your desk!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I would have said, "I have never liked YOU & NEVER will & if you know what is best for you, you better get away from me!!" She don't know what she's talking about. Chloe is one of the prettiest Chis I've seen, so don't listen to her. People can be so hateful!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, Chloe is just gorgeous! I would melt if I saw her as a screensaver! I'll keep my rude comments about the coworker to myself but honey, she's not worth getting upset over. She obviously has serious lack in taste because Chloe is as pretty as can be.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

What a pig!!! I would have said" now go sit back down on your ugly stick before someone beats you with it again"!!!! Chloe is gorgeous, you need to take her to work. Everyone would fuss all over her. That would show her!!!

Lori


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Chloe is gorgeous. Her coloring is perfect. Shame on that person for talking about your baby that way. She won't prosper from it. We Chi Lovers know what good taste is. Don't let it bother you. Just know we Chi Lovers think Chloe is awesome. Blessings.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Chloe is a BEAUTIFUL little chihuahua. Everyone has a right to their opinion but that doesn't mean they can be rude and hurtful to others. Usually when people are ugly like that they are very unhappy people, so just feel sorry for her. But I still wouldn't want to spend any time with her, (if you don't like my dog, you're not gonna like me) Just forget it you know and everyone on here knows how pretty Chloe is.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats whats wrong with this world now:
Everybody thinks they have a RIGHT to be rude and unkind.
I would have told her "Nobody asked your opinion" rather then stoop 
to her low-life level.She sounds like a selfish jerk and spoiled brat.
She may also be jealious and thats why she is attacking your chi.
I get it everywhere when I dress Dahlia up.They treat you like a nut
and snicker under their breath. I dont care what heartless people think
and I tell them so.Even my vet is almost disrespectful.He better watch it!!

PS-She is a gorgeous chocolate chi and I love her eyes!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!! that person needs to get a clue!
I would have said, no you are Ugly inside and out, now beat it!

Chloe is a beauty and am not just saying that cause i love chi's she is a pretty wee dog with the cutest face! Any normal person would see that.
That person clearly isnt an animal lover to come out with garbage like that, and needs a swift kick. lol
I agree about feeling sorry for her, her life is obviously miserable and she took it out on you. xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

How very mean! Someone who would say that is ugly on the inside and I dont have any patience for people so lacking in feeling.
Chloe is a real beauty and Im just in love with her colouring!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I am not upset about it - I am so used to it after working with her for around 18 years. That's just her personality. She thinks she is the "princess" and everything she says is right. The boss even treats her like a queen so it's no wonder she is like she is. When I went and picked Chloe up from the breeders I brought her back to work with me and everyone but her was all "Oh how cute" and even then she was still saying how much she dislikes Chis. She has always been this way and speaks her mind over everything and I just blow her off because I know that's just her "I'm better than everyone else" personality.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> Oh I am not upset about it - I am so used to it after working with her for around 18 years. That's just her personality. She thinks she is the "princess" and everything she says is right. The boss even treats her like a queen so it's no wonder she is like she is. When I went and picked Chloe up from the breeders I brought her back to work with me and everyone but her was all "Oh how cute" and even then she was still saying how much she dislikes Chis. She has always been this way and speaks her mind over everything and I just blow her off because I know that's just her "I'm better than everyone else" personality.


People that act ugly like that usually have a very poor opinion of themselves and lack self esteem. She puts others down to make herself feel better. So I'm glad your not upset! She obviously doesn't know a beautiful Chi when she sees one!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> Oh I am not upset about it - I am so used to it after working with her for around 18 years. That's just her personality. She thinks she is the "princess" and everything she says is right. The boss even treats her like a queen so it's no wonder she is like she is. When I went and picked Chloe up from the breeders I brought her back to work with me and everyone but her was all "Oh how cute" and even then she was still saying how much she dislikes Chis. She has always been this way and speaks her mind over everything and I just blow her off because I know that's just her "I'm better than everyone else" personality.


I'm glad you're not upset. People like that aren't worth the energy. Chloe is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PerisMomma (Aug 2, 2010)

She is beautiful. That lady needs a eye exam


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

PerisMomma said:


> She is beautiful. That lady needs a eye exam


I was thinking the same exact thing!!!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Chloe is an absolute doll. 
I don't understand some peoples complete lack of manners. Blows my mind how people are so rude and disrespectful.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> Oh I am not upset about it - I am so used to it after working with her for around 18 years. That's just her personality. She thinks she is the "princess" and everything she says is right. The boss even treats her like a queen so it's no wonder she is like she is. When I went and picked Chloe up from the breeders I brought her back to work with me and everyone but her was all "Oh how cute" and even then she was still saying how much she dislikes Chis. She has always been this way and speaks her mind over everything and I just blow her off because I know that's just her "I'm better than everyone else" personality.


I posted this as my status update on Facebook earlier today, and found it rather fitting for this situation:

some people live their lives as if they are in constant competition with others and it is beyond annoying!!! these people should stop trying to make others feel less than them and put their competitiveness to better use. it is very apparent that these type of people are unhappy with themselves. while they think they're fooling the world, they're only fooling themselves!!! sad....


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had it with my oldest one ,one women once said they look like gremlins and have huge eyes and are ugly little rats I didnt even no her! some people are just rude.
Theirs lots of big dogs I dont like but I would never go up to a stranger and tell them :S Same as you wouldnt go up and tell some one their friend/child is ugly you just wouldnt!

People seem to have more of an oppion on chis,some love them while others say they are like rats I dont get it x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's dumb, but I would be hurt if someone said that about one of my dogs. I think Chloe is one of the prettiest chi's on the board, she just needs her adult coat to grow in lol. Geeze. Your coworker is stupid


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> She's dumb, but I would be hurt if someone said that about one of my dogs. I think Chloe is one of the prettiest chi's on the board, she just needs her adult coat to grow in lol. Geeze. Your coworker is stupid


If it would have been said by anyone else then I would have been hurt, but when it comes from this woman, it's just about to be expected - you just never know what's going to come out of her mouth next.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ignorant old bag,bet she was hit by the ugly stick ! She's adorable take no notice


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Whatever! She is rude & has NO clue what she's talking about! I personally think Chloe is gorgeous & I'd have that pic as a screen saver even though she's not my dog!

People are just so rude sometimes & don't think before they speak. UGH!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jasmine :) said:


> I posted this as my status update on Facebook earlier today, and found it rather fitting for this situation:
> 
> some people live their lives as if they are in constant competition with others and it is beyond annoying!!! these people should stop trying to make others feel less than them and put their competitiveness to better use. it is very apparent that these type of people are unhappy with themselves. while they think they're fooling the world, they're only fooling themselves!!! sad....


That is a Perfect quote for this situation!!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

You should have given her a good kick in her big butt!


----------



## anarkissed (Aug 14, 2010)

Take a page from Forest Gump "ugly is as ugly does."
nice puppy, she's lovely!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Firstly, you know just how cute little Chloe is, and you know how we all think so too! But how sad that there are such ignorant and truly despicable people that we have to put up with in our workplaces. I wonder what on earth she gains from such rudeness? I have to confess I would have either replied coldly, but politely.. "I'm sorry, but you must be confusing me with someone who gives a damn what your likes and dislikes are" and then turned away and carried on with my business. Or, I'd have just totally ignored her altogether, on the grounds that behaving as if a person doesn't exist is probably the biggest insult you can pay another human being, and that's what she sounds as if she deserves. People like that only usually say such horrid things because they need the attention and want to be appear different. Sorry if I'm being a little OTT, but I hate such rudeness and injustice :foxes15:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Some people are just so rude. Chloe is simply adorable, I love her coloring. I would have told her to go stick it in her ear.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She sounds like she needs to go to Specsavers.............Chloe is beautiful!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I think Chole Is very pretty.She is a sweet chi.I would love to see more pics of her.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow what a troll if I was you I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut I probably would have been sent home for the day haha!

If I saw your screen saver I would wave to it and blow it a kiss daily! Chloe is the prettiest chi!


----------



## muffe (Aug 18, 2010)

Um your dog is a beauty! Is she blind?:laughing5:


*How To Recognize Low Self-Esteem In Yourself And Others*
"Put down behavior. People with low self-esteem often criticize others frequently in a bid to look better to people and feel better about whom they are."

It's obvious she has low self esteem and or poor self image. You can help her, ignore her, vent here, etc... do what you feel is best in your heart.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> That is a Perfect quote for this situation!!


Thanks! I actually came up with that one myself.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Seriously stupid. She's a beauty!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Didn't you know? there are two kinds of people in this world, those who adore Chi's and those who wish them a slow death.

I've not honestly met anyone in between.
I had a friend I knew for 4 years from mutual friends and we socialized a fair bit. he basically stopped being my friend over AJ.. he said he hated Chihuahuas so much.. that he could not stand to be near one, and since AJ is always with me.. you do the math.

No loss in my opinion.. LMAO


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

That's crazy Kitty! No loss is right! Good riddance is more like it!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Didn't you know? there are two kinds of people in this world, those who adore Chi's and those who wish them a slow death.
> 
> I've not honestly met anyone in between.
> I had a friend I knew for 4 years from mutual friends and we socialized a fair bit. he basically stopped being my friend over AJ.. he said he hated Chihuahuas so much.. that he could not stand to be near one, and since AJ is always with me.. you do the math.
> ...


OMG that's HORRIBLE!!!! Some friend he was! I just don't understand some people! I don't see how anyone could dislike a dog so much, especially such a tiny little thing like a Chi! Whatever their loss and boy what a loss it is - they have NO IDEA!!!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know.. but there are some people who harbor serious hate for these dogs.
I find it a bit humorous that someone can actually get worked into a fit over such a tiny speck of dog.. LOL

Says a lot about the person right?


----------



## Delice (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow. I guess her mother never told her that if she can't say anything nice, just don't say anything at all! When I told my friend that I got a chi puppy (over text) she replied back "Ewwww!" I just replied back, "there are no "ewww" dogs, only ewww people". Then I asked her what specifically she disliked about the dogs and she still hasn't come up with a thing. I am sure she will be won over when she can come down to meet our precious little peanut.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh my days. I would have gone off on onne. At work every year I would put up my Chi calendar in the office. They all moaned about looking at them. Some people are soooooo rude.

You should have told them to take a look at themself if they wanna see what ugly really means.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

what a horrible pointless thing to say to some one!! Im sorry you have to share an enviroment with that ugly person,.

Ill never get people who dont like chis, or any dog or animals! they are not to be trusted lol. Honestly some of the nicest people I know all have a chi  xxx


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Didn't you know? there are two kinds of people in this world, those who adore Chi's and those who wish them a slow death.


I've had the same experience. Although, most haters are all over Daisy and are shocked when I tell them she's a Chi. Because of her hair, people think she's a pap or pom a lot. Then they're like well I like THIS Chi. Crazy.


----------



## spoiledandluvit (Aug 20, 2010)

That is rude.Don't pay any attention to Her. Sorry about that lady doing that to You


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww Chole is Gorgeous! Sorry she said that to you

Although i will be honest and say for most the part i used to think Chis were ugly (YES I KNOW HOW COULD I!!!) However i would of never said that to anyone that owned one but then one day i just saw one that made me fall in love and ever since then i've thought that all chis are gorgeous, i honestly can't believe i used to think they were ugly.


----------

